# acquitter une alarme /un message



## Boris De la Rosa

Hala a todos
Como podría traducir acquitter en el contexto siguiente:
...C’est aussi une application qui vous permet d’acquitter vos alarmes, d’effectuer du délestage de charges...

Gracias por sus sugerencias


----------



## rolandbascou

Acquitter = payer quelque chose : une dette, une facture ...
Au sens figuré se libérer de quelque chose.
... que le permite librarse de sus alarmas (miedos ...) ...


----------



## Boris De la Rosa

En el contexto, yo había pensado en algo como ...desactivar
Que piensan


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No,  desactivar sería quitter, no acquitter.

Acquitter es, como te lo ha dicho Roland, pagar, saldar la deuda.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

En el contexto proporcionado tal vez iría mejor esta definición del CNRTL :
_Au fig._  Se rendre libre à l'égard d'une obligation morale, d'un remords, etc. :
Por supuesto las otras definiciones son correctas.


----------



## Boris De la Rosa

J'ai encore mes doutes, il s'agit d'une entreprise qui vend un système de contrôl et dans aucun cas il vous permet de payer quoi que ce soit, le paragraphe est le suivant:

Le *** est un outil et une solution globale pour l’entreprise. Elle fournit aux opérateurs de la chaîne du supermarché les habiletés et les outils pour effectuer en temps réel le suivi de leurs équipements. C’est aussi une application qui vous permet d’acquitter vos alarmes, d’effectuer du délestage de charges, de modifier vos points de consignes, de changer vos horaires, d’extraire des rapports et des données de vos sites et aussi un outil d’analyse pour votre chaîne en entier.

Piensan que la palabra "acquitter" está mal empleada?
Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## c'est la vie

Hola a todos!

teniendo en cuenta el contexto, el término "desactivar" parece el más correcto.


----------



## yserien

Boris De la Rosa said:


> J'ai encore mes doutes, il s'agit d'une entreprise qui vend un système de contrôl et dans aucun cas il vous permet de payer quoi que ce soit, le paragraphe est le suivant:
> 
> Le EFM Workstation est un outil et une solution globale pour l’entreprise. Elle fournit aux opérateurs de la chaîne du supermarché les habiletés et les outils pour effectuer en temps réel le suivi de leurs équipements. C’est aussi une application qui vous permet d’acquitter vos alarmes, d’effectuer du délestage de charges, de modifier vos points de consignes, de changer vos horaires, d’extraire des rapports et des données de vos sites et aussi un outil d’analyse pour votre chaîne en entier.
> 
> Piensan que la palabra "acquitter" está mal empleada?
> Gracias por sus comentarios.


Tal como dabas el primer contexto : .C’est aussi une application qui vous permet d’acquitter vos alarmes, d’effectuer du délestage de charges..." yo entendi que se trataba de alarmas y de cargas tomadas en un sentido moral.
Estoy consultando varios diccionarios y de momento no encuentro nada que ratifique tu versión. Espera más respuestas.


----------



## lilouxrs

rolandbascou said:


> Acquitter = payer quelque chose : une dette, une facture ...
> Au sens figuré se libérer de quelque chose.
> ... que le permite librarse de sus alarmas (miedos ...) ...


 

"se libérer de quelque chose" seria en francés "s'acquitter de", pero no "acquitter".
me parece a mi que la palabra esta mal empleada. no entiendo a qué se refiere el texto francés.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No estoy muy segura, pero las alarmas suelen ser un aviso en un ordenador para recordar unas tareas que apuntamos para tal hora y tal día en la agenda del programa.

¿No será simplemente "hacer", "despachar"? 

Solo es una idea, espera más opiniones, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rolandbascou

Creo que aqui se trata de resolver las alarmas : se produce una alarma y el sistema da cuenta de ella.
Il est vrai que l´emploi d´acquitter est pour le moins maladroit.


----------



## Boris De la Rosa

Je suis un peu déçus de savoir qu'acquitter n'est pas exactement ce qu'on veut dire par ça, pourtant il y a plusieurs années que nous l'utilisons.
Le processus est le suivant: le système de surveillance de température installé dans un ordinateur informe d'une alarme, la personne qui reçois cette alarme peut, avec un mot de passe, arrêter l'alarme et prendre de mesures pour corriger le problème ou informer à qui le droit de ce qui se passe, à cette opération on l'appel "acquitter l'alarme"; l'alarme reste dans le système jusqu'à qu'elle soit corrigé.

A veces pienso que *desactivar* es como muy permanente, teniendo en cuenta que la alarma va a activarse después de un cierto tiempo si el problema no es corregido; es que *reconocimiento de la alarma* serîa algo que refleja el proceso?

Una vez más gracias por sus commentarios


----------



## yserien

S'agit-il d'une particularité propre du français canadien ?


----------



## platoelio

Yo he leido muchas veces las palabras "acquitter" o "acquittement" usadas exactamente con este sentido en manuales técnicos en francés (de Francia).

Aqui un ejemplo (desde el manual de una bomba de calor):

_L’acquittement des défauts se fait de manière automatique : le régulateur relance l’appareil (s’il est en demande de chauffage) dès que les conditions normales de fonctionnement sont rétablies. _

En Castellano yo diría _desactivar_: si piensas en el sentido correcto "desactivar la alarma" solo dice que la alarma (= 2. f. Aviso o señal de cualquier tipo que advierte de la proximidad de un peligro. http://www.diccionarios.es/buscar.php?lema=alarma&buscar=B%FAsqueda+en+Diccionarios.es) se ha quitado y no dice nada sobre el problema/peligro que está a su causa.


----------



## Boris De la Rosa

Merci beaucoup à vous tous.
Todos sus comentarios me han sido de mucha ayuda

Boris


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En seguridad industrial (por ejemplo en sistemas de supervisión tipo SCADA) e informática, la gestión de las alarmas pasa por tres fases precisas:

*Recepción*:
El sistema de control debe ser capaz de recibir (registrar) de forma automática, cualquier alarma que se produzca en el sistema de producción. Además de dejar constancia en la base de datos del sistema, por lo general esta fase es acompañada de alarmas acústicas y luminosas.

*Reconocimiento*:
El operador de servicio reconoce la alarma comunicando al sistema de que ha sido informado de su existiencia. Si no lo hiciera, el sistema continuaría con las alarmas acústicas y luminosas. 

*Desactivación*:
El operador solo puede proceder a la desactivación (anulación) de la alarma cuando ha conseguido suprimir las causas que motivaron la fase de alarma.

Aunque el sistema que presentas, *Boris*, no parece alcanzar el nivel del tratamiento de las alarmas industriales, puede que en tu caso *acquitter*, tal y como intuías, corresponda a *reconocimiento*. Solo depende de lo que hayan querido decir los fabricantes con acquitter. 
Espero te sirva de orientación.


----------



## Boris De la Rosa

Gracias Victor por todas esas informciones, verdaderamente me ayudan bastante y voy a utilisar *reconociniento.*


----------



## camms

Buenos dias, 

Me enfrento con la palabra "acquitter", pero en un caso menos "informatico". 
Asi que creo que la palabra "reconocimiento" no es adaptada.

La sentencia que intento traducir es : quand ils recoivent un message, les acteurs doivent l'*acquitter*.
Mi intento : cuando reciben un mensaje [de parte de la autoridad], los actores deben ******.

Para aclarar un poco el sentido de la palabra acquitter en frances (siembra que muchas personas no la conocen leyendo el hilo) : "acquitter" es usado cuando se recibe un mensaje, o es emitida una alarma por un sistema (en informatica), o cualquier otra solicitacion de una persona. Esta persona *acquitte *el mensaje, o la alarma para indicar que lo ha bien leido (visto). 

Gracais


----------



## platoelio

"Acusar recibo" ?


----------



## camms

Si! perfecto.

Gracias!


----------



## rubensanfe

Boris De la Rosa said:


> Hala a todos
> Como podría traducir acquitter en el contexto siguiente:
> ...C’est aussi une application qui vous permet d’acquitter vos alarmes, d’effectuer du délestage de charges...
> 
> Gracias por sus sugerencias



Para el contexto proporcionado (alarmas), ¿la acepción de «acquitter» no podría ser «*liberar* una alarma»?


----------



## platoelio

"acquitter une alarme" signifie arrêter l'alarme car on en a pris connaissance. Es esto el sentido de "liberar una alarma" en español?


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Tomando en cuenta las explicaciones proporcionadas por Boris (#12) y Víctor (#16), ¿qué les parece *'atender la alarma'*?

Muchos saludos,


swift


----------



## rubensanfe

platoelio said:


> "acquitter une alarme" signifie arrêter l'alarme car on en a pris connaissance. Es esto el sentido de "liberar una alarma" en español?



Oui, c'est ça justement. Peut-être aussi «resolver una alarma».


----------



## Richivalen

"Confirmar" me gusta más para el tema de las alarmas...


----------



## Philippides

Je crois que l'emploi d'acquitter est tout simplement un anglicisme de _acknowledge. _Selon les contextes, il faudrait je pense en français dire prendre en compte ou accuser réception."reconocimiento" o "acusar recibo" me parece bien.


----------



## man2c

Hola a todos.

Acabo de encontrarme con este hilo y veo que no habéis dado con el término correcto.
Acquitter une alarme significa: aceptar una alarma. Este es el término que se usa en la industria. 
Explicación: Cuando salta la alarma en el ordenador hay que pulsar la tecla Enter para que el sistema sepa que te has enterado (OK, aceptar) de que se ha producido la alarma. Si no la "aceptas" no podrás hacer nada más.

Saludos a todos


----------

